# 50 flaming woodie schwinn



## mitchellpierre (Aug 20, 2013)

This spring I finished restoring two Schwinns, a 1955 Starlet and a 1952 B6 Cantilever. In the process of obtaining the few parts needed to complete these two bikes, I obtained a stripped down 1950 Schwinn Cantilever frame, fork and rear fender. The photos attached show a few of the restoration steps. A paint stripping gun was used to heat the two layers of house paint; then scraped the layers off with a utility knife. The original paint was black with white highlights and was tough as nails to remove. The rear fender was a mess to say the least. There were dozens and dozens of dimples, dents and divots. I can’t imagine the abuse some kid put this bike through. Maybe that is why the bike was dropped off at the dump many years ago, according to the guy who sold it to me. Most people would have obtained a better fender, but I enjoy seeing if a “broken” object can be brought back to serviceable condition. So, after several hours of body and fender pounding and a few appliques of Bondo, it works for me. NOW, TO SEE HOW THIS PROJECT TURNED OUT YOU WILL NEED TO GO TO THE SCHWINN FORUM AND POSTING “50 FLAMING WOODIE SCHWINN.”


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 21, 2013)

What estimate time will you be taking to complete this projects


----------

